# Daemons, and duel weilding,



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Since it doesn't list any weapons in their codex entries are all daemon attack stats as shown, even though things like Skabrand clearly have two weapons.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

There was an errata/faq floating around that said unless they're stated to have those weapons then they don't. The book overrides what the models have.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I guess that means all daemon models are as the stats show them then.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> Well I guess that means all daemon models are as the stats show them then.


Yep, that's right.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Since it doesn't list any weapons in their codex entries are all daemon attack stats as shown, even though things like Skabrand clearly have two weapons.


If you haven't paid for it, you don't benefit. If stats are shown, then that's how you use them.

If you're going by WYSIWYG, then consider Skarbrand having 1+2D6 attacks basic, then +1 for ADHW. But of course, the simplest way to use them as is.

Remember though, spells like Vauls Unmaking and the Law of Gold have no effect on Daemons, though.


----------

